
The Huffington Post hires Twitter co-founder Biz Stone - bradleyjoyce
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/8382876/The-Huffington-Post-hires-Twitter-co-founder-Biz-Stone.html
======
timerickson
More accuratly an advisory role than a hire. Biz is still very active in day
to day operations at Twitter.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
I was wondering about that... title of the article is definitely a bit
misleading!

------
plannerball
Strategic advisor for social impact! How impactive title..

